# anyone had this happen to them? Ebay (love it or hate it!)



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Will keep this short n sweet.....
Sold something on ebay today, and went to paypal and it says this .....

Transaction Details

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Post now Payment Status: On Hold - Post now 
What should I do now?
Payment Review has been completed and a temporary hold has been placed on this transaction.

Please post the item right away. We'll release the funds when one of the following occurs: 
you receive positive feedback from the buyer 
it's been 21 days since the payment date and you haven't received a dispute, claim, chargeback, or reversal on the transaction being held 
Learn more about the PayPal Policy for payment holds for eBay items.
Seller Protection:
Eligible for protection for items not received

Post to this address:
XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX

United Kingdom

Says in my ebay that payment is on hold too, what do you reckon i should do, granted its only £13 but i dont sell on ebay for fun!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

can you contact ebay or paypal helpline and ask them? maybe it is something to do with the buyers account?
L x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I seem to remember hearing something about this, some American friends were complaining about it.  I beleive its a new policy, paypal hold onto the money until the buyer has the item... its supposed to protect them from sellers that claim they have posted stuff and take the money and run.... Unfortunately it penalises the good sellers and they end up having to fork out from their own pocket for postage etc until the buyer has the item


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

was the item expensive?
i sold 3 items yesterday all under £5 and had no message like this come up, just the usual one when they made payment.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kate £13, thanks for the replies so far, have sold a bit of stuff on ebay but never had this before.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

really odd, i too have sold a lot and have never seen anything, the only other thing i would suggest is going through the messae box on 'my ebay' to see if it states anything there, i tend not to read them so it could be in there.

will be interested to hear if you find out any thing else

good luck


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds odd to me  

I personally wouldnt post something till i had the money

Have you tried posting in the ebay forum? Ifits something new it will be discussed in there


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

and the worrying thing is you get some dishonest buyers who make out they have not rec'd an item.. I had a lady buy lots of clothes off me and they were all packed together and a checklist ticked off as I packed them so I knew all the items were in the package but she tried to make out the most expensive item was not in there she left me countless messages on my home answer machine ...but I stuck to my guns and told her that I had done the checklist and unless the package was damaged (which she said it wasn't ) then I knew the item was in there .. I also told her that I had packed it with a witness here ... she then backed down and gave me positive feedback but she was just trying it on .. she left me msgs saying to check my wardrobe and allsorts but the item had been far too big for me for ages and had been washed ironed and then packaged straight away .. so there are some rather less than honest people out there .. and if paypal are going to do what they seem to be doing with you it would put me off selling 

Cat x


----------

